# pregnancy test for swine?



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Just wondering can you use a normal pregnancy test like you pick up at the pharmacy for pig and if not have they designed on yet?

I was getting 6 sows ready to introduced to their new boar today and noticed one was on the big side in the prego kind of big.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Try it and let us know.

I observe the built in pregnancy indicator (clitoralhood) on the back of my sows and gilts. I find this to be very accurate. See:
http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2011/08/28/pregnancy-indicator/
It does require knowing the lady in question, her normal angle and some experience. I've been using this for 15(?) years.

-Walter


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

highlands said:


> Try it and let us know.
> 
> I observe the built in pregnancy indicator (clitoralhood) on the back of my sows and gilts. I find this to be very accurate. See:
> http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2011/08/28/pregnancy-indicator/
> ...


I breezed through it because the wife is laughing at me but if the pointed part is pointing upward pregnant but if it is pointing down their not. I will have to read more in a little while but is that the gist. It's all giggles and snicker at my house tonight.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

A local young feller brought over a boar to visit, he says the human preg test works on pigs. We will see, I have no reason to doubt him, he being grown up in the business dating back a couple hundred years.


----------



## Polarbearforge (Mar 12, 2016)

The "built in" pregnancy indicator never worked for me. After I read that and kept an eye on my girls, I went back to see if it was posted on April 1st! 

I'd be curious if human pregnancy tests did actually work. I've never asked my vet for an answer yet. 

Jamie


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Polarbearforge said:


> The "built in" pregnancy indicator never worked for me. After I read that and kept an eye on my girls, I went back to see if it was posted on April 1st!
> 
> I'd be curious if human pregnancy tests did actually work. I've never asked my vet for an answer yet.
> 
> Jamie


Ya I was trying to figure out how to get a clean urine sample without looking like a complete freak to the kids and wife and I would have to do it twice using one I knew was carrying and one I knew was not as a control. our breeders actually urinate every day during feeding time when they go to the water bib or while they are eating. I think a cup on a stick would work but I also think the new boar would probably take offence to it. Me and him are not on great terms yet and I would say he weighs in at 500+lb. Although I don't think highland is joking I have notice over the years a tightening of certain muscles of a pregnant sow. but I guess you kinda just know. It's like me and the wife we are three kids in and I can definitely tell the difference from when she is prego and just plump. The first indicator is the tightening of the stomach muscles even doctor us that one my wife hate it when they go to poking at her tummy. the next like highland said the vaginal muscles would tighten in preperation of birth but I think that is contradicted by the sow in service age and number of litters she has had.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Which is why it is important to know the lady in question well. It works for me with hundreds of sows over the past decade and a half. Experience helps. Knowing my breeding lines helps. I have a suspicion it may not work as well on some low slung short bodied breeds.

-Walter


----------

